# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Du lịch tự túc ở Thái Lan

## dulichnt

Đầu tháng 10, tôi dự định đi Du lịch Thái Lan. Lần đầu tiên tôi đi máy bay một mình từ Sài Gòn đến Bangkok. Vậy, mong TS giúp tôi cần chuẩn bị gì khi đi máy bay. Tôi hay bị say xe, phải làm sao để tránh trường hợp này.

Thời tiết ở Thái Lan vào tháng này như thế nào? Những điều mà khách du lịch thái lan nên tránh làm. Địa chỉ đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Thái Lan. ( motdocgia..@yahoo ..)

- Những điều bạn cần chuẩn bị khi đi máy bay:

Đầu tiên, bạn phải chuẩn bị vé máy bay trong tay, kiểm tra kỹ ngày giờ khởi hành. Thường thì trên vé của bạn có ghi rõ ngày giờ khởi hành, chuyến bay số bao nhiêu và thời gian ra sân bay trước bao nhiêu để check - in. bạn đọc kỹ và thực hiện cho đúng. Thông thường khi đi máy bay, bạn phải đến trước giờ cất cánh 2 - 3 giờ để làm các thủ tục.

Kế đến là chứng minh nhân dân và hộ chiếu (chú ý Du lịch Thái Lan là một trong các nước đã ký kết hiệp định miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu phổ thông trong vòng 30 ngày), như vậy khi đến Thái Lan trong vòng 30 ngày bạn không cần visa.

Tiền mặt để đóng thuế sân bay.

Đồ dùng mang theo: Đồ xách tay (hand/cabin luggage) là đồ mà bạn mang theo bên mình khi lên máy bay, bạn sẽ để đồ này lên giá phía trên ghế ngồi. Hành lý dạng này thường có giới hạn về kích thước, cân nặng… tùy theo quy định của từng hãng hàng không. Do vấn đề về an ninh, bạn không được phép mang theo các vật dụng như dao, kéo…

Đồ gửi (checked luggage) thường là đồ nặng, cồng kềnh mà bạn gửi khi làm thủ tục check-in, đồ này vẫn đi cùng chuyến bay với bạn nhưng được để ở khoang hành lý riêng, bạn chỉ có thể lấy đồ khi đến nơi. Tùy theo loại vé máy bay, hãng hàng không mà số lượng đồ gửi (tính theo kiện/bao/gói) hay cân nặng được quy định khác nhau, nếu bạn gửi quá mức qui định thì phải đóng thêm tiền. Các hãng đều qui định danh mục các mặt hàng không được phép mang theo, bạn nên tuân thủ quy định này.

Về thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh: bạn được mang hành lý mỗi người 20 kg (lượt đi cũng như lượt về). Nếu khách mang hành lý quá mức cho phép phải tự trả 6 USD/kg. Vì vậy, phải hết sức cân nhắc khi mua hàng để tránh gặp rắc rối.

Bạn có thể tìm thêm thông tin về sân bay trên Internet (Sân bay Don Muang, Bangkok, Thái Lan: 

Cách phòng ngừa say (tàu) xe:

Không nên ăn quá no trước khi đi tàu, xe.

Đề nghị mọi người không hút thuốc lá trong xe.

Đối với những người quá nhạy cảm nên xin đổi chỗ ngồi ở khoảng giữa xe, tránh ngồi ở vị trí trục bánh xe và cuối xe.

Trước khi đi tàu xe khoảng ½ giờ, uống thuốc chống say tàu xe như Dimenhydrinate 50mg, người lớn uống 1 viên. Có thể uống lần thứ 2 sau 4 tiếng nếu cần. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng nên chuẩn bị theo dầu (nếu quen sử dụng dầu, để thoa vào cổ và 2 màng tang).

Nhiệt độ Thái Lan vào tháng 10 khá nóng, bạn nên sử dụng giày dép bình thường - thấp để tiện vận động và đi lại. Áo quần nên lựa chọn những trang phục thoáng mát. Tuy nhiên, tháng 6 không rơi vào mùa du lịch nên bạn có thể dễ dàng thuê phòng khách sạn.

Một số điểm cần chú ý khi đến Thái Lan

Hầu hết các khách sạn tại Thái Lan không trang bị kem đánh răng và bàn chải đánh răng, dép đi trong phòng, bạn nhớ đem theo những vật dụng cá nhân này để tiện sinh hoạt. Nếu bạn sử dụng dịch vụ điện thoại và uống nước trong minibar trong phòng thì phải tự thanh toán khi làm thủ tục trả phòng.

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái Lan là đồng baht (1 USD đổi được khoảng 40 baht). Bạn nên đổi tiền tại các quầy đổi tiền an toàn và nhờ hướng dẫn viên người Thái đổi giúp, không nên tự động đổi tiền tại nơi công cộng rất dễ bị thiệt.

Hối phiếu tiền tệ và các loại Séc du lịch thông dụng đều có thể dễ dàng đổi thành tiền mặt tại các khách sạn, cửa hàng du lịch, tất cả các ngân hàng cấp tỉnh, các trung tâm thương mại và các quầy đổi tiền. Séc du lịch dễ đổi nhất tại các ngân hàng (bạn cần xuất trình hộ chiếu). Tỷ giá hối đoái tại các ngân hàng và các điểm đổi tiền được ủy quyền cao hơn so với tỷ giá tại các khách sạn và cửa hàng bách hóa tổng hợp.

Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 bạt tiền Thái Lan.

Hiện tại tất cá các số điện thoại (cho các cuộc điện thoại nội vùng và đường dài trong nước) đều có 9 chữ số.

Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế tới Thái Lan, thêm 66 và bỏ số 0 ở đầu.

Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế từ Thái Lan, trước tiên quay 001 + Mã nước + Mã vùng + số điện thoại.

Những việc nên làm và không nên làm tại Thái Lan

Người Thái có truyền thống tôn kính Hoàng Gia sâu sắc. Du khách phải thận trọng, nên bày tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Vua, Hoàng Hậu và Hoàng thân quốc thích.

Du khách nên ăn mặc gọn gàng tại tất cả các đền, chùa, điện thờ tôn giáo. Không được mặc áo hở ngực, đồ cộc, quần cộc hay những trang phục không phù hợp khác. Có thể đi giày khi dạo quanh khuôn viên một ngôi chùa nhưng phải bỏ giày ra khi vào trong điện thờ, nơi đặt tượng phật.

Mỗi bức tượng Phật, dù lớn hay nhỏ, nguyên vẹn hay không, đều được coi là linh thiêng. Đừng bao giờ trèo lên tượng Phật để chụp ảnh hay làm bất cứ điều gì tỏ ra thiếu tôn trọng. Các nhà sư bị cấm chạm vào phụ nữ hoặc để phụ nữ chạm vào người mình, hay nhận bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Nếu một phụ nữ phải đưa cho nhà sư một thứ gì thì trước tiên người phụ nữ đó phải trao cho người đàn ông để sau đó người đàn ông trao lại cho nhà sư.

Người Thái thường không bắt tay khi chào nhau. Thay vào đó họ áp hai bàn tay vào nhau trong tư thế cầu nguyện gọi là vái. Nói chung một người trẻ tuổi phải vái người lớn tuổi hơn, và người lớn tuổi hơn sẽ đáp lễ.

Người Thái coi đầu là bộ phận cao nhất của cơ thể, theo đúng nghĩa đen và nghĩa bóng. Do đó, tránh đụng chạm vào đầu người khác và không giơ chân về đầu người khác hay vật khác. Điều này bị coi là rất bất lịch sự.

Bỏ giày ra trước khi vào nhà riêng của người Thái. Không thể hiện công khai tình cảm nam nữ ở nơi công cộng

Lời khuyên khi đi mua sắm

Các cửa hàng bách hoá tổng hợp yết giá cố định, nhưng ở hầu hết các nơi khác, bạn nên mặc cả. Nói chung, bạn có thể đạt được mức giá cuối cùng thấp hơn từ 10-40% so với giá chào ban đầu, chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào kỹ năng của bạn và tâm trạng của những người bán hàng. Nhưng xin nhớ, người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn sẽ không chỉ có được giá hời mà việc mua sắm của bạn còn có thể được coi là một nghệ thuật. Bạn có thể đến các trung tâm mua sắm Robinson, Central và Charn Issara tại Bangkok.

Việc đi lại tại Thái Lan cũng khá thuận tiện với hệ thống các phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Tại tất cả các khách sạn, hiệu sách đều có bán bản đồ lịch trình xe buýt bạn nên mua để tìm hiểu.

Nghỉ đêm tại Thái Lan cũng không phải là vấn đề khó khăn, bạn có thể lựa chọn từ khách sạn 5 sao cho tới các khu phức hợp bungalow, nhà khách, nhà thuyền, nhà trọ, quán trọ theo phong cách Trung Hoa tùy thuộc vào túi tiền. Để có địa chỉ các cơ sở lưu trú và giá cả bạn có thể liên hệ với các văn phòng du lịch của Cơ quan du lịch Thái Lan trên toàn quốc hoặc tại Bangkok.

Bạn cũng không phải lo lắng về vấn đề ăn uống vì các món ăn của Việt Nam và Trung Hoa tại Thái Lan ngày càng trở nên phổ biến.

Một số điểm du lịch mà bạn không thể không đến khi tham quan Thái Lan. Đầu tiên là Bangkok, điểm đến thứ hai là Pattaya, tiếp đến là Chiang Mai và Phuket.

Địa chỉ Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Thái Lan:

+ 83/1 Wireless Road, Bangkok 10330

+ Tel: 662-2515836-8/FAX: 662-251 7203





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## quuytnho

đại sứ quán thái lan ở VN địa chỉ ở đâu bạn nhi?

----------


## sacpin

Du lịch thái thật tuyệt

----------


## ctiphone

công ty du lich thai lan gia re pacific travel chuyên tổ chức các tour du lich campuchia
KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ

Thông tin liên hệ MR TÍCH 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695

Y/h: Letich142@yahoo.com.vn

Email: tichle198487@gmail.com


Diển viên Lê Khánh đi du lich Thái lan cùng Pacific Travel

----------


## doiseocom

> công ty du lich thai lan gia re pacific travel chuyên tổ chức các tour du lich campuchia
> KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ
> 
> Thông tin liên hệ MR TÍCH 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695
> 
> Y/h: Letich142@yahoo.com.vn
> 
> Email: tichle198487@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Hì bên bạn cũng làm mạnh nhỉ, hịc năm nay kinh tế khó khăn, khách ít đi hẳn so với mọi năm.

----------


## luyennk22

Du lịch ở Thái Lan phát triển hơn Việt Nam nhiều lắm

----------


## kienchua

Sắp tới đấu giá cặp vé của Jetstars đi Thái Lan chơi chuyến cho biết  :Big Grin:

----------

